# Hi... I’m new here



## Gin (Sep 26, 2018)

Not sure how I can start posting my first thread...but I’m really looking forward to some useful advices...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You just opened the door. 
You are fine.

Later you may want to post a 'Thread' [story] in one of the appropriate Forums.
Or start typing and ask a Moderator to move it 'there'.

Continue please.



KB-


----------

